# Christ's grave discovered by Titanic producer:



## bwsmith (Feb 25, 2007)

http://time-blog.com/middle_east/2007/02/jesus_tales_from_the_crypt.html


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 25, 2007)

See also this thread:

James Cameron movie sinks Christianity

And this:

Body of Christ Found


----------



## Ivan (Feb 25, 2007)

Cameron will go the way of Voltaire


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2007)

I guess this means that we should all just pack it up and go home.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 25, 2007)

blhowes said:


> We don't know the day or hour when the Lord will return. How appropriate it'd be if Jesus returned as the filming for one of these types of films began. Can you imagine the look on the producer's face when, after he yells, "QUIET ON THE SET!!", the next thing that is heard is...
> 
> 1Th 4:16 For the Lord himself shall descend from heaven with *a shout*, with *the voice of the archangel*, and with the *trump of God*: and the dead in Christ shall rise first:



Well...that would be just....*AWESOME!!!*


----------



## Ivan (Feb 25, 2007)

Paul manata said:


> So the bones aren't there, but they used to be... but there's no proof. Kind of like punctuated equilibrium and the fossil records. Perhaps he didn't find them at all. But why report that? Then it would look like the "tomb was empty," and we can't have that. Better to say the body was stolen.



Indeed, there is nothing new under the sun.


----------



## Hungus (Feb 25, 2007)

blhowes said:


> We don't know the day or hour when the Lord will return. How appropriate it'd be if Jesus returned as the filming for one of these types of films began. Can you imagine the look on the producer's face when, after he yells, "QUIET ON THE SET!!", the next thing that is heard is...
> 
> 1Th 4:16 For the Lord himself shall descend from heaven with *a shout*, with *the voice of the archangel*, and with the *trump of God*: and the dead in Christ shall rise first:



I am sure you are just being humerous, but be careful because you are close to joking about denying the bodily resurection of Christ.


----------



## ajrock2000 (Feb 25, 2007)

I find it funny that people who try to deny Jesus and find some sort of "proof" against him that will "debunk Christianity" are the same people who end up calling him "just a nice guy" or "just a prophet" in an effort to deny His deity. They are really just reassuring that He did in fact exist, period. The truth is that Jesus was either what He said He was, or He was the worlds greatest blasphemer and liar. If He was anything else but the Son of God after the claims He made, then He is the most evil and perverse person to ever step foot on this earth. The bible is either all true and what He claims is true, or it was made up with the fallible mind of man. All this tomb stuff to me just proves further that Jesus was indeed real (they "found" his tomb), He did exist, therefore He is what He said He is. (Not that I need signs and proof or anything like that)

Bottom line, they suppress the truth in unrighteousness.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 25, 2007)

Hungus said:


> I am sure you are just being humerous, but be careful because you are close to joking about denying the bodily resurection of Christ.


I didn't intend it to be taken that way. My apologies. I'll delete the post.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 25, 2007)

Paul manata said:


> No need to delete the post. I can't see how Hungus drew that conclusion. In fact, your post was using sarcasm to imply that the *body* of Jesus would descend on the movie set. So, your post actually *affirmed* the bodily resurrection of Jesus.


That was the intent. I actually didn't understand why it was taken differently, but I thought that if there was an inappropriate joke made, I'd just assume delete it now, and figure out how it was inappropriate later.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 25, 2007)

Paul manata said:


> No need to delete the post. I can't see how Hungus drew that conclusion. In fact, your post was using sarcasm to imply that the *body* of Jesus would descend on the movie set. So, your post actually *affirmed* the bodily resurrection of Jesus.



That's the way I took it.


----------



## Hungus (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry, I took it as though you were saying, albeit sarcastically, that Christ would rise at that moment from the sarcophagus. My apologies, I spend most of my day dealing with aberrant theology so I often jump to the worst possible conclusion. Again my sincere apologies.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 26, 2007)

Paul manata said:


> Apparently Jesus' tomb has already been found previously:
> 
> _"The tomb of historical Jesus is located outside the small Village of Buqei`a, (al) at Longitude: 35, 19, 00 and Latitude: 32, 58, 00 near his academy at Peki'in. Peki'in is an ancient village in the hills of western Galilee, close to Safed, Zippori, Ptolemais (Akko, Acre) and Bethlehem. His tomb is marked Joshua (Jesus) and Hananyah (merciful and compassionate god)."_
> 
> ...



Well said, Paul!


----------



## Archlute (Feb 26, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Indeed, there is nothing new under the sun.



Indeed. 

Just yesterday morning I was teaching on the bodily resurrection of Christ, and discussing past theories that had been concocted in attempts to deny it. I had almost fallen out of my chair the evening before, when I came across this silly article doing nothing less than has always been done by the unregenerate mind. Someone else's stupidity served as perfect illustration material. From the writer's own tone, it didn't sound as if he was too stunned by the news either.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 26, 2007)

Hungus said:


> Sorry, I took it as though you were saying, albeit sarcastically, that Christ would rise at that moment from the sarcophagus. My apologies, I spend most of my day dealing with aberrant theology so I often jump to the worst possible conclusion. Again my sincere apologies.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 26, 2007)

bwsmith said:


> http://time-blog.com/middle_east/2007/02/jesus_tales_from_the_crypt.html



The story was featured tonight on the evening news with Charles Gibson.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 27, 2007)

ISRAEL TO OPEN "Jesus" TOMB

I hope Falwell and Hagee get this rubbed in thier face.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 27, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> ISRAEL TO OPEN "Jesus" TOMB
> 
> I hope Falwell and Hagee get this rubbed in thier face.


----------



## govols (Feb 27, 2007)

joshua said:


> And I'd venture to say that those graves are really Christ, etc.'s, as much as the boat(s) Cameron used in his movie were really the Titanic.



You mean that really wasn't the Titanic in the movie???

That's it --- Honey, throw that DVD in the trash, it's a farce. King of the world my behind.


----------



## bwsmith (Feb 27, 2007)

An interesting link:

http://www.carm.org/evidence/Jesus_tomb.htm


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Feb 27, 2007)

Will any of the truly regenerate really fall away because of this whole "attack"?

Thank God His saving arm does not and never will, slip. The fact that He will be glorified and the Church will continue to increase will testify to His saving power.

The “worst” that may happen with all of this is the church may be purified. 

May God raise up more defenders of the faith.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Feb 27, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> ISRAEL TO OPEN "Jesus" TOMB
> 
> I hope Falwell and Hagee get this rubbed in thier face.




I don't get this. Is there something specific regarding Hagee and Falwell that you are referencing?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 27, 2007)

ChristopherPaul said:


> I don't get this. Is there something specific regarding Hagee and Falwell that you are referencing?




Yes. Falwells unqualified support for Israel and Hagee's dual covenant theology.


----------



## bwsmith (Feb 27, 2007)

ChristopherPaul said:


> Will any of the truly regenerate really fall away because of this whole "attack"?
> 
> Thank God His saving arm does not and never will, slip. The fact that He will be glorified and the Church will continue to increase will testify to His saving power.
> 
> ...



No, and that according to Him.


----------



## Theoretical (Feb 27, 2007)

bwsmith said:


> An interesting link:
> 
> http://www.carm.org/evidence/Jesus_tomb.htm


 Good article. I'm fairly fond of CARM at times, and this is definitely one of the better approaches I've seen.


----------

